# Montana aka "The Brat" - Binky Free



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2010)

I am writing this for Alicia (jadeicing) - partly because Montana so often felt like she was partly mine. She'd chew something (like Rob's computer cords) and I'd get a call "I'm shipping Montana to you" or she'd cop an attitude with Ali (who....Montana...cop an attitude? Ha...must've had someone set her off...).

For a while when it seemed like Montana might be having some adjustment problems - I almost considered offering to take her. But the truth was - from things I'd heard - I knew she loved Alicia....very much.

I wish I could say that Montana was the ideal of a flemish giant. HA! NOT!

Flemish are considered "gentle giants"....as Ali's brother said, Montana was "attack rabbit".

Flemish often laze around all day and are couch potatoes....Montana would rather find something forbidden to chew on and then watch the costs go up as Ali kept track of who was most destructive.

I think she really took secret pleasure in watching Ali get frustrated with her - almost as if to say, "ha ha..... GOTCHA".

Right now - Ali is handling this better than I am...maybe its because she lived with the destructive diva who was a pain in the rear....whereby I only visited for a short while. I don't know. Maybe its because Ali is just grieving differently (most likely).

I don't have photos of Montana - I'm hoping Ali will put some in here.

Its funny - I used to halfway dream of the day when maybe Montana would come here...and she'd get to meet Zeus.

But no...she had to do things her own way....she had to cross the bridge and try to steal Tiny from Samantha (Ali's former flemish giant).

Binky Free you little brat. You were so loved and I always loved to pick up the phone and hear, "That's it...this time I'm sending her to you...."

I'm sure gonna miss you and your antics.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to both Ali and you Peg that Montana is gone 
Binky Free beautiful Girl!!!

You were loved!!!

:angelandbunny:

Hugs 
Maureen


----------



## Nela (Jul 8, 2010)

This is so heartbreaking. I feel so much for Ali. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm sorry ..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 8, 2010)

I was so sad to hear that Montana had passed. Binky free big girl.


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 8, 2010)

ray: i am sorry to read this. binky free montana. xx


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jul 8, 2010)

This is so sad. I'm so very sorry for your loss, Alicia. She was a very lucky bunny to have you in her life.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 8, 2010)

Poor girl - I wonder if her irascible dispositionwas caused by an existing health issue?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry. She was such a beauty, and so loved.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh no, my heart dropped when I read this 
So sorry Ali, binky free Montana  x


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Montana. Binky free little one.


----------



## JimD (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, Montana!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 8, 2010)

This is just so unfair 

I'm very sorry, Ali (and Peg). Montana may have been a handful, but I'm sure that made her even more loveable. So sad 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 9, 2010)

[align=center]*Hannah Celeste Montana *[/align]

[align=center]*March 2009*[/align]

[align=center]*-*[/align]

[align=center]*July 7, 2010
*
















































































For some odd reason everyone feels that I should be grieving in a certain way. I keep getting asked are you ok? No I am not. Will I be crying all the time? No I refuse, I can't cry to much because that isn't who Montana was. I could get upset with her as could Rob but in the end she was ours. We both love/loved her. We both would get mad and after venting go and lay down on the floor with her. I honestly feel she got the most one on one time. She knew we loved her, she knew we would get mad but she also that we could not help but forgive her. She did EVERYTHING on her terms. She was ready to go. It sucks, I am angry and I am sad but she was her own bunny, she would not allow us to take the choice in our own hands she made it for us. Maybe I could have found a way to do the surgery sooner but you know what? I am glad I didn't, it would have been 10x worse to lose her on the table than for her to go at home where she knew she belonged. Yes everyone who knew and loved her grieves but you know what she was ours and we miss her. I watch my husband and I know he grieves deeper than me. Kind of weird when everyone who knew her knew she belonged to me and I belonged to her. She cared about others but I was it for her. That tells me that we did good by her. That she knew she was loved, that she knew we wanted her even when angry with her. I don't take grief away from those who mourn her it is your right she was a special girl but please keep in mind the type of bunny she was and know that she lived her life to the fullest. She burned bright for a short time because she was truly a shooting star. Beautiful regal and truly perfect in her own way. Sadly we didn't have her as long as we would have liked but we had her and that was the greatest gift. So why grieve so deep when in the end we were blessed to have had her, to have loved her and to be loved by her?




[/align]

[align=center]Montana,

I am a little mad at you, you were meant to be here longer but like everything in your short life you did it your own way. Tell Sam and all the others that we miss them. Tell Sam that if she had to send me any flemmie you were the best one. You both know that while I loved flemmies I couldn't have the breed standard, the breed personality, I had to have the DIVA, the girls who hopped to their own drummer. I was blessed to love two amazing girls and I won't regret that. How could I you two were so unique. I can't leave out Calypso because while she belonged to Peg she stole my heart as well. Tell her hi and this time be nicer to her.

Love always Mama

To everyone else....

Thank you so much! The support has been amazing the friends who came forward to help in so many ways proves with out a doubt how special this forum(RO) and this email group (PetBunny) really are. We are blessed to have each other in our lives. 

Thank you to Peg who this past week would have been so much scarier with out. You went so far to help us that my family (Rob, Jay-R, my Mother, my dad, my grandma and I) consider you part of our family. To Robin (Pegs Daughter) who helped me on Wednesday so much, who showed so much compassion to someone she has never met. I hope to some day be so lucky to meet you. 



[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing Ali. I think in many ways I've been struggling (outwardly) more than you - can't stop crying, etc. I ask myself "why?" when she lived with you - and not me.

I think though it was because I always looked forward to hearing the next Montana antic. Would she chew on the laptop cord again? Would she jump into the toilet or something to show you she was boss? 

To me - she was on a pedastal like some of the "diva" bunnies like Yofi (who thank God is still with us) - and Daisy (another Thank God she's here) - but also like Tiny who might not have been as mischievous (she was more like Miss Bea I think)- but who had a personality that was bigger than life it seemed.

I realized this morning that I am very angry. I'm angry that I didn't say the first time I heard about the lump "could it be a hernia?" (I never knew rabbits could get them..). I wonder if I'd said it - if they would have looked in that direction right away.

I'm mad at the vets for misdiagnosing it.

But most of all - I'm mad at her for leaving us behind when I wasn't ready to let her go yet. Not at all. I needed those Montana stories - they made me laugh - and cry. 

I can't say "Rest in Peace" to her - cause I just can't picture her resting. It's definitely "Binky Free" and "Brat" comes to mind too.

I bet she and Miss Bea are just fighting over who has Tiny wrapped around their paw now...he always loved the divas.

Thanks for the photos - and for posting. I felt bad posting this thread but I knew you didn't want to.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry... :tears2: She was clearly cherished by both of you.

Binky Free at the Bridge, Montana. :rainbow:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sorry that she has moved on... she was unforgettable.
:rainbow:


----------



## myheart (Jul 11, 2010)

Ali (& Peg), I am so sorry for your loss of Hannah. She was such a special bunny on the forum. 

Ali, thank you for honoring my Luna by giving Hannah the middle name of Celeste. You were fortunate to have Hannah's attitude right from the beginning. Luna needed the time she had with me to blossom into herself and her attitude. She was so timid when she came home with me, to attacking the cats a few months before her passing. I was so proud of her because she could finally be herself. Hannah had attitude right from the beginning, whichtruly wasa blessing. I think that makes your action of wanting to honor Luna more special to me because I have no doubt that Luna could have been like Hannah if her first family would have allowed her to be herself.

Binky Free Hannah Celeste Montana. :rainbow:

ray:

myheart


----------



## Pipp (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry I didn't post earlier. This was especially sad seeing as my Mikey is Hannah with boy bits, I love him a lot. 

Those Flemish-size holes in your heart so big and so hard to heal. I think it will always be there, but hopefully the fond memories will overshadow the sadness as time wears on. 

So sorry for your loss. And so sorry I couldn't help her. :tears2:


sas :sad:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks for sharing, the pictures were wonderful. Again, we're so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 15, 2010)

Sas just knowing what you wanted to do made me feel so lucky. Somethings as much as they suck are just destiny. We can't change them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2010)

Montanas Bunny Friend who will remain in the hall as long as we live here.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am so sorry, its never easy, binky free Montana.


----------

